# Bees in a subdivision???



## txsteele (Nov 19, 2014)

I live in a large subdivision with pretty typical lots, 60x100 if I recall correctly. The houses that I butt up against are not in the subdivision and are acreage home tracts. 

Is it wise/ethical/possible to start a hive in a subdivision???


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Check your local laws. If there is no law againest then you can. I would advise a privacy fence to hide them from neighbor's who may freak out and try to cause trouble.

 Al


----------



## indypartridge (Oct 26, 2004)

Agree with Al. Urban & suburban beekeeping is huge.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

I would do it, but hide the hives. You don't need trouble makers trying to cause you hardship. What thy don't know is good for you.


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

I agree with alleyyooper - put up a privacy fence. 

Not only will that keep the bees out of sight so some people don't freak out, having them in a privacy fence forces them to fly out and up - which forces their flying to be out of the way of any neighbor's walking height. 

I also wouldn't advertise around the neighborhood that you have bees. Word will eventually get around and by then as long as no neighbors have had any problems, they won't care.


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

indypartridge said:


> Agree with Al. Urban & suburban beekeeping is huge.


 And it is getting large around me also. All within the city limits too.

http://www.weau.com/home/headlines/Presentation-to-shine-light-on-the-positives-of-urban-beekeeping--290716571.html


----------

